# Copper Theft



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

If the cables come from the top side of the wall, I would do what 220/221 does and make a hole in the top of the new panel and pull the extra slack inside of the wall. Yeah, it's a code violation to do it that way but it doesn't seem to stop him.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I wonder if they kept stealing even after it blew up in their face?

Getting desperate, huh? :blink:

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> I wonder if they kept stealing even after it blew up in their face?
> 
> Getting desperate, huh? :blink:
> 
> -John



When you're high on meth, chit like that doesn't phase you.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> When you're high on meth, chit like that *doesn't phase you.*


 I'm trying like hell to turn this into an electrical pun.

-John


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

They don't make a 8 awg lug, and heat shrink? (can this be exposed?)


----------



## Prism (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats a good thought but any splicing has to be in an enclosure and there is only about a 1/4 inch of wire coming in the back of the panel. Hmmm....


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

How about maybe pulling the panel down and see what you have. Its not like your gonna have to fight all the wires out of that panel!! Plus you've got to replace the feed too, so I'd say pull the panel and see what you have. You might be able to slide the panel up also and make up some length, then rework the feeds into the bottom of the panel instead of the side. Good luck


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

They ripped off a bunch of 12 & 14 aluminum?

Block wall doesn't make things easier too.

Have power co. shut it down, and just demo all that mess. Use existing secondary pipe location to an all in one. Go inside house and open up that wall and inside flush a giant j-box. Purple wire nut to copper then nipple into back of service.

Just a thought. i know it's easier said than done.

i would sub it to 220 and make a percentage.:thumbup:


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

thats an easy one, just take the meter out, replace cut wires with new service wires from the panel back to the meter base


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

magneticpersona said:


> thats an easy one, just take the meter out, replace cut wires with new service wires from the panel back to the meter base


What about the branch circuits mag?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow the theifs really clean that one out and that was a nice split buss setup.

Let Mr 220/221 do this part due he have good magic on this one to get it working well.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## TylerElectric (May 8, 2012)

Wow, they did a number on that one. We see a lot of theft in Montana but that's gonna be a challenge. Good luck!


----------



## mikeykcl (May 31, 2012)

Install a new panel higher on the wall.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> When you're high on meth, chit like that doesn't phase you.


So when was the last time you were high on meth..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> So when was the last time you were high on meth..


When was the last time you were a doofus?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> When was the last time you were a doofus?


When was the last time you were a "pimple popping punk".?..:laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I could be wrong but I don't think those deals are rated for burial in drywall


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> When was the last time you were a "pimple popping punk".?..:laughing:


When was the last time you were a phony conservative?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> When was the last time you were a phony conservative?


At the same time as you Doctor....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Prism said:


> I was called about repairing some electrical damage due to thieves. What I found was very surprising. Has anyone come across wires being cut that close to the back of the panel? I need some ideas on repairing this. I have to change out the panel to an all in one due to the utility requirements but I don't know how to safely make those branch circuits longer. This is in a two story condo with no crawl space. My first thought was to cut an access hole in the kitchen wall right behind the panel and use those wire splice kits that don't need to be in a j-box, but they will not work with #8 wire. What do you guys think?


Nice blow up hole on the panel cover...:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> At the same time as you Doctor....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


>


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Install a recessed pullbox in wall behind panel, nipple back to back to new panel. Alumicons , wirenuts, a ground bar, bug nuts.


----------



## TONY MAY (Jun 4, 2012)

Could yah recess a pullbox into the wall. I see what looks like the end of a bushed nipple there. If you could you could pickup some length for makeup. I have to ask is the a hole blown in the top of that front cover.


----------

